# Outdoor Garden Bettas, good idea / bad idea



## coder14 (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm going to try to breed bettas Tailand style in large buckeys outdoors with floating plants daphnia and moquito larvae. Good idea, or bad idea?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

It can be a good idea, however, it can depend on your weather in your area too....

Here is a link to one of my outside spawning......
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=47192


----------

